#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Hoe Marokko het Europees Parlement wist te benvloeden  en nu de spil is in een omkoopschandaal

## Revisor

*Hoe Marokko het Europees Parlement wist te benvloeden – en nu de spil is in een omkoopschandaal*

Omkoopschandaal Europees Parlement Niet alleen Qatar, ook Marokko zou Europarlementarirs hebben omgekocht. In de hoofdrol: de Italiaanse sociaaldemocraat Antonio Panzeri.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven & Clara van de Wiel* 3 januari 2023 om 22:00

Illustratie Lynne Brouwer

Hoopvol zitten twee Nederlandse Rif-activisten op 5 juni 2018 in de foyer van het Europees parlement in Brussel. Al weken zijn ze bezig met een actie voor de Sacharovprijs, de Europese prijs voor verdedigers van mensenrechten. Ze willen Nasser Zefzafi nomineren, de Marokkaanse demonstrant die opkwam voor het achtergestelde Rifgebied, en dat met twintig jaar cel moet bekopen.

En nu mogen ze hun kandidaat presenteren aan Europarlementarir Pier Antonio Panzeri, de voorzitter van de mensenrechtencommissie. „We hoorden dat je bij hem moest zijn om je nominatie onder de aandacht te brengen”, zegt Jamal Ayaou, woordvoerder van de Rif-activisten. 

Een assistent komt de mannen ophalen. Voordat de afspraak begint, wil deze Francesco Giorgi een voorgesprek. Hij neemt ze mee naar een tussenruimte. Nog voordat ze een woord hebben gezegd, vraagt Giorgi volgens de mannen: „Is het een idee dat jullie de nominatie intrekken? Dat is wellicht beter voor jullie zaak.” Hij legt uit dat zo’n grote prijs voor Zefzafi niet goed zou vallen bij de Marokkaanse autoriteiten, die daardoor ng harder zouden gaan optreden in het Rifgebied. Daarom kunnen ze hun lobby maar beter staken.

Begin december 2022 werd duidelijk dat de Belgische politie al maanden onderzoek doet naar omkoping van Europarlementarirs door Qatar en Marokko. Panzeri en zijn assistent zouden een sleutelrol hebben gespeeld in benvloedingsoperaties van Marokko. Hoe gingen de vermeende handlangers van Marokko binnen het parlement te werk? En wat wisten zij te bereiken? 
*
Goede relaties met Rabat*

In het Europees Parlement heeft Marokko al jaren een aantal enthousiaste pleitbezorgers. Spanje en Frankrijk hechten van oudsher veel waarde aan goede relaties met Rabat. Dat geldt sinds kort ook voor Nederland. Europese landen zijn afhankelijk van Marokko als het gaat om het tegengaan van illegale immigratie en de bestrijding van criminaliteit en terrorisme. Met die belangen houden vooral politici in het midden en op rechts rekening in hun opstelling naar Rabat.

Maar het huidige omkoopschandaal concentreert zich juist op de linkse, sociaal-democratische groep in het Europarlement, waarbij onder meer de PvdA is aangesloten. Een invloedrijke speler binnen die fractie was de Italiaan Panzeri, die er al drie termijnen zat. Als oud-vakbondsleider houdt hij zich bij zijn aantreden in 2004 aanvankelijk vooral bezig met rechten van arbeiders. In 2009 verschuift zijn aandacht naar buitenlandse zaken. Hij wordt voorzitter van de delegatie voor de betrekkingen met Noord-Afrikaanse landen. Omdat Panzeri louter Italiaans spreekt is de communicatie lastig, maar zijn assistent Francesco Giorgi fungeert tevens als zijn tolk.

Nog later, in 2017, krijgt de Italiaan ook het voorzitterschap van de mensenrechtencommissie, waardoor hij grote invloed kan uitoefenen op het bepalen van de agenda in het Europees Parlement. In die rol weet hij vakkundig de aandacht af te leiden van Marokko: mensenrechtenschendingen over de hele wereld hebben zijn aandacht – behalve die in Marokko. Zo vraagt Panzeri in 2017 aandacht voor de humanitaire situatie in Jemen, gewelddadige uitbarstingen in Burundi en de vervolging van lhbti’ers in Tsjetsjeni, maar nt voor demonstranten en journalisten die op dat moment op grote schaal worden opgesloten door Marokkaanse autoriteiten. Op een EU-bijeenkomst  dat jaar zegt Panzeri zelfs dat Marokko „aanzienlijke vooruitgang” boekt op het gebied van democratie. Een jaar later – de protestleiders zijn inmiddels tot lange straffen veroordeeld in een volgens mensenrechtenorganisaties oneerlijk proces – zegt Panzeri op een bijeenkomst „zeer tevreden” te zijn met de naleving van mensenrechten door Marokko.

Als collega’s resoluties over de situatie in Marokko proberen te agenderen, worden die steeds getraineerd door Panzeri. Dan zegt hij bijvoorbeeld dat de procedure te laat is gestart, vertellen mensen uit zijn fractie. Of dat het beter is nog even te wachten. Het zijn argumenten die hij blijft gebruiken. De Portugese oud-Europarlementarir Ana Gomes, van 2004 tot 2019 actief in dezelfde fractie als Panzeri, spreekt van „slimme tactieken”. „Hij schepte nooit op over zijn goede betrekkingen met Marokko, maar probeerde juist de aandacht af te leiden.” Al in 2018 spreekt Gomes tegenover een Algerijns blog de verdenking uit dat er collega’s in het Europarlement zijn ‘gekocht’ door Marokko, zonder namen te noemen. 

Ook de Riffijnse activisten uit Nederland merken dat er iets niet klopt, als zij Panzeri hebben gesproken voor hun lobby voor de Sacharovprijs. Via andere Europarlementarirs weten zij alsnog genoeg stemmen te verzamelen om Nasser Zefzafi te nomineren. Hij zit bij de laatste drie kandidaten. Dan krijgen ze opeens een oproep. „We zaten net in een Brussels visrestaurant, toen een Europarlementarir belde. De assistent van Panzeri zocht ons, we moesten direct komen om met Panzeri te spreken”, vertelt Jamal Ayaou. Als de mannen terug naar het parlement lopen, worden ze opgewacht door vier onbekende mannen. Twee Marokkanen, twee Italianen. „Ze zeiden dat ze ons kwamen halen voor de afspraak met Panzeri. Onderweg vroegen ze welke politici we allemaal al hadden gesproken.” Als ze aankomen bij het parlementsgebouw, gaan de onbekende mannen niet mee naar binnen. Ze verdwijnen. „We waren erin geluisd”, zegt Ayaou. „Er bleek helemaal geen afspraak te zijn. Die mannen hadden ons uitgehoord over onze contacten. Maar het was wel de assistent van Panzeri die ons daarheen had gelokt.” 

Marokko stond al jaren in nauw contact met Panzeri. Al in 2013 overlegden Marokkaanse diplomaten met hem over stemmingen in het Europarlement, zo blijkt uit diplomatieke stukken die eerder zijn gelekt in wat bekend staat als de Marokkaanse variant van Wikileaks. In 2014 en 2015 slingerde een anonieme hacker met het pseudoniem ‘Chris Coleman’ een bulk staatsgeheime documenten van Marokko de wereld in. Over de achtergrond van de hack wordt gespeculeerd – sommigen beweren dat de Algerijnse inlichtingendienst erachter zit – maar de gelekte documenten zelf worden wel als authentiek beschouwd. Ook _NRC_ wist de echtheid van een van de stukken uit het Coleman-archief te verifiren.

----------


## Revisor

*

‘Onze vijanden in Europa’*

In de diplomatieke documenten wordt Panzeri door de Marokkanen beschreven als een bondgenoot, die in staat is „om het groeiende activisme van onze vijanden in Europa te bestrijden”. Hij stelt zich volgens de telegrammen slim op, neemt soms een kritisch standpunt in, maar zou uiteindelijk pro-Marokkaanse voorstellen door het parlement helpen loodsen. Zoals een visserijakkoord waarover het parlement in 2013 moet stemmen, terwijl een aantal politici nog niet helemaal overtuigd is. De Marokkaanse ambassadeur vraagt volgens de gelekte documenten Panzeri om de dwarsliggers in het parlement „te sensibiliseren” voor een „positieve stemming”. Het akkoord komt er daarna alsnog doorheen.

In de gelekte stukken is geen sprake van betalingen. Dat een Europarlementarir contact heeft met buitenlandse diplomaten die hem proberen te overtuigen, behoort tot zijn werk. Maar in de vermeende corruptie-affaire zou de grens tussen lobby, benvloeding en omkoping steeds vager zijn geworden. Dat zou onder meer zijn gebeurd binnen een speciaal comit bestaande uit Marokkaanse en EU-parlementarirs, dat is bedoeld om de samenwerking te versterken. Panzeri leidde dit comit tot 2019, samen met de Marokkaanse diplomaat Abderrahim Atmoun. De Belgische justitie vermoedt dat hij Panzeri heeft omgekocht met steekpenningen, meldden internationale media op basis van gerechtelijke stukken.

In een interview uit 2018 met een Marokkaanse krant vertelt Atmoun hoe belangrijk dit comit is voor de Marokkaanse lobby. Het comit biedt Marokko directe toegang tot Europarlementarirs, die vervolgens worden overgehaald. Atmoun legt uit waarom Marokko zoveel energie steekt in het benvloeden van Europarlementarirs: „Alle onderhandelingen tussen Marokko en de Europese Unie eindigen aan de stemtafel van het Europees Parlement. Dat is de moeilijkste stap in het proces. Daarom is onze voortdurende aanwezigheid in het parlement essentieel om onze inzet te laten slagen.”

Via het comit wisten de Marokkanen dat jaar 147 Europese amendementen die tegen de Marokkaanse belangen ingaan te „verijdelen”, stelt Atmoun in het interview.

Uit de EU-archieven blijkt dat er in 2018 inderdaad veel amendementen zijn verworpen, die gaan over een dossier dat voor Atmoun „bovenaan de prioriteitenlijst” staat: de Westelijke Sahara.

Het Europees parlement buigt zich in 2018 noodgedwongen over het grootste betwiste gebied ter wereld. De Westelijke Sahara, een voormalige Spaanse kolonie, werd in 1975 geannexeerd door Marokko. De lokale beweging Polisario verzette zich en riep een eigen staat uit. Hoewel de VN de annexatie door Marokko niet erkent, verhandelt Marokko wel vis- en landbouwproducten uit het gebied met Europa. Dat mag niet, bepaalde het Europees Hof al meerdere malen, tnzij de Saharawi-bevolking daar zelf mee akkoord gaat.

Het handelsverdrag moet in 2018 dus worden aangepast. Marokko probeert de uitkomst op alle mogelijke manieren te benvloeden. Zo wordt Atmoun van het gezamenlijke comit weer in stelling gebracht, om te lobbyen bij de Europese commissies die zich over het handelsverdrag buigen. Het comit bemoeit zich met lle details, zegt Atmoun in het interview, „of het nu gaat om rapporten, adviezen of stemmingen”.

Dwarsliggende Europarlementaris ontvangen een brief van de Marokkaanse ambassadeur, die hen verzoekt specifieke amendementen over de Westelijke Sahara in te trekken, omdat deze „niet constructief” zouden zijn. Een Oostenrijkse Europarlementarir diende een klacht in omdat hij zich op „ongepaste” wijze onder druk voelde gezet door Marokko.

Het Europarlement besluit een rapporteur aan te stellen. De Franse Patricia Lalonde moet onderzoeken of de Saharawi’s zich erin kunnen vinden dat de producten uit hun gebied worden verhandeld door Marokko. Met een paar Europarlementarirs reist Lalonde af naar de Westelijke Sahara. „Maar niet om de bevolking te raadplegen”, zegt Heidi Hautala, een Finse Europarlementarir die als schaduwrapporteur mee is op de missie. „We kwamen alleen in het deel van de Sahara dat door Marokko is bezet, om vooral te spreken met belanghebbenden aan Marokkaanse zijde.”

Wanneer Hautala probeert om Saharawi’s zelf te vragen naar hun mening, worden zij bij haar weggehouden door de Marokkaanse politie. „Ik mocht alleen met de voorgeselecteerde spreekbuizen praten. Het was n grote show.”
Lalonde komt terug met een rooskleurig rapport: meer handel zal de Westelijke Sahara voorspoed brengen; het parlement doet er daarom goed aan de handelsverdragen goed te keuren. Aan de vraag of de Saharawi’s er zelf mee instemmen – wat de vereiste was van het Europees hof – gaat ze voorbij.

Vlak voor de laatste stemming over de akkoorden, blijkt uit onderzoek van nieuwswebsite _EUobserver_ dat de rapporteur zelf in een pro-Marokkaanse lobbygroep zit, samen met Marokkaanse oud-ministers en topambtenaren.
Lalonde moet aftreden. Maar haar rapport wordt ongewijzigd aangenomen. Net als de handelsakkoorden. Al moet Panzeri daar binnen zijn fractie nog wel hard aan trekken.

Een deel van de sociaal-democraten kan er niet mee leven, vertelt Ana Gomes. Via amendementen probeert zij de tekst van de handelsverdragen nog aan te passen, om tegemoet te komen aan de belangen van de Saharawi’s. „Dat leidde tot grote ruzie met Panzeri en zijn assistent”, vertelt Gomes. „Ik werd totaal weggehoond.” Zonder zijn actieve inzet, denkt Gomes nu, had de stemming het misschien niet gehaald.
*
Panzeri’s laatste kunstje*

Het is Panzeri’s laatste kunstje – als Europarlementarir. Na zijn vertrek in 2019 blijft hij achter de schermen actief. Hij richt een Brusselse ngo op om te lobbyen voor mensenrechten. In werkelijkheid zou de ngo fungeren als dekmantel voor smeergeld uit Marokko en Qatar, zo luidt de verdenking van de Belgische justitie.

„Hij had een hele kliek achter zich”, vertelt PvdA’er Kati Piri die op dat moment in de Europese fractie van sociaal-democraten zit. „Panzeri was vertrokken, maar zijn oud-medewerkers zaten allemaal nog in het parlement.” Onder wie assistent Giorgi, die gaat werken voor parlementarir Andrea Cozzolino en een relatie krijgt met parlementarir Eva Kaili, die ook verdacht is in dit omkoopschandaal.

Het groepje probeert tot twee keer toe fractiecordinator te worden van de mensenrechtenresoluties, vertelt Piri. Vanuit die rol zouden zij kunnen bepalen welke resoluties door de sociaal-democraten worden geagendeerd. Piri blokkeert hun benoeming. „Door mijn eerdere ervaringen met hen wilde ik niet dat deze mensen zouden gaan over mensenrechtenresoluties”, zegt ze. „Ik heb nooit gedacht dat er omkoping achter zat. Maar dat hun mensenrechtenkompas totaal anders stond afgesteld dan dat van mij, dat was me wel duidelijk.” Na de verkiezingen in 2021 vertrekt Piri naar de Tweede Kamer.

Giorgi zou inmiddels hebben bekend dat hij en Panzeri door Marokko en Qatar werden betaald, al zou dat pas in 2018 zijn begonnen, volgens zijn politieverklaring die in bezit is van de Franstalige, Belgische krant _Le Soir_. Uit zijn verklaring blijkt tevens waarom de groep per se het cordinatorschap van de mensenrechtenresoluties wilde krijgen: Voor iedere resolutie tegen Marokko die ze wisten tegen te houden, zouden ze 50.000 euro ontvangen.
Bij een huiszoeking in de Brusselse woning van Panzeri vond de politie 600.000 euro in cash. Assistent Giorgi en zijn partner Kaili verborgen koffers met in totaal 900.000 euro aan bankbiljetten. Het drietal zit sinds begin december in een Belgische cel.

Hun advocaten willen geen commentaar geven terwijl het onderzoek nog loopt.

_Correctie (4 januari 2023): In een eerdere versie stond dat Le Soir een Franse krant is, dat is onjuist. Het is een Franstalige, Belgische krant. De tekst is aangepast.

_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/03...ndaal-a4153235

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## SportFreak

Heeft Marokko zo veel macht ?

----------


## Revisor

Toen ik het voor het eerst hoorde dacht ik, Marokko is een stuk verder in het spel maar toch nog niet zo geavanceerd is in lobbyen als de westerse landen. 

Geld in boodschappentassen vs subtiele belastingtechnische B.V.'s etc.. in belastingparadijzen.

----------


## Revisor

*Kabinet legt eigen lobbyruimte aan banden, Kamerleden en ambtenaren houden nog vrij spel*

Onder groeiende druk uit de Tweede Kamer legt het kabinet dan toch de lobbypraktijken van voormalige bewindspersonen aan banden. Topambtenaren en Kamerleden zelf houden intussen vrij spel. 

*Ariejan Korteweg* 1 januari 2023, 23:59

 De minister Bruins Slot van Binnenlandse Zaken. Met een nieuwe wet wil ze de lobbypraktijken van voormalige bewindslieden aan banden leggen. Beeld ANP - Lex van Lieshout

Met de wet Regels gewezen bewindspersonen wil minister Bruins Slot van Binnenlandse Zaken de lobbypraktijken van voormalige bewindslieden aan banden leggen. Ze stelt een lobbyverbod voor van twee jaar. De wet is ter consultatie aangeboden en wordt daarna in de Tweede Kamer behandeld.

Deze lobbywet kan met wat goede wil de eerste proeve worden genoemd van de nieuwe bestuurscultuur waarover het in Den Haag de afgelopen twee jaar zo vaak ging. Het voorstel omvat een verbod om na aftreden twee jaar lang zakelijke contacten te onderhouden met ministeries op de eigen of aanpalende portefeuilles. Hiermee loopt Nederland weer ongeveer in de pas met wat gebruikelijk is in omliggende landen en bij de Europese Unie. 
Veel ophef was nodig om het kabinet tot strengere regelgeving aan te zetten. Internationale organisaties als de Oeso (Organisatie voor Economische Samenwerking en Ontwikkeling) en Greco, de transparantiewaakhond van de Raad van Europa, moesten Nederland op de vingers tikken. Een paar spraakmakende carriremoves van bewindspersonen zorgden in de nadagen van Rutte III voor extra urgentie.

Sommige passages in de toelichting bij de wet lijken geschreven met Cora van Nieuwenhuizen voor ogen, die als minister abrupt overstapte naar lobbyorganisatie Energie Nederland, of Stientje van Veldhoven, die overstapte naar een instelling die ze als staatssecretaris subsidie toekende. Kamerleden als Joost Sneller (D66) en Stephan van Baarle (Denk) hielden vervolgens het vuurtje warm. Waarna een initiatiefnota van Laurens Dassen (Volt) en zelfstandig Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt de laatste duw gaf. 
*
Een stap vooruit*

De nieuwe wet is een verbetering ten opzichte van de huidige situatie. Nu is het nog zo dat handhaving van het lobbyverbod bij ambtenaren berust. Zij mogen geen zakelijk contact met hun voormalige bewindspersoon onderhouden. Straks heeft die gewezen bewindspersoon daarin een eigen verantwoordelijkheid.

De minister heeft aanbevelingen van Dassen en Omtzigt in vereenvoudigde vorm overgenomen. Zo komt het toezicht op de loopbaanstappen van voormalige bewindspersonen te liggen bij het in april dit jaar opgerichte Adviescollege rechtspositie politieke ambtsdragers, waarvan voormalig SER-voorzitter Alexander Rinnooy Kan de voorzitter is. Daar kan de gewezen bewindspersoon een vragenlijst invullen op grond waarvan advies over de mogelijke nieuwe functie wordt uitgebracht.

Er zitten vrijblijvende kanten aan: de adviesaanvraag is verplicht, maar het advies is zwaarwegend, niet bindend. Alleen positieve adviezen worden openbaar gemaakt. Een negatief advies kan dus slechts worden afgeleid uit het gegeven dat formele goedkeuring van een nieuwe betrekking van een ex-bewindspersoon niet wordt gemeld op de website van het adviescollege.

Bruins Slot heeft daarnaast een ontsnappingsroute ingebouwd. De secretaris-generaal van het betrokken ministerie kan uitzonderingen maken op die termijn van twee jaar. Bovendien blijven adviesfuncties voor het voormalige ministerie mogelijk. Van de door Dassen en Omtzigt voorgestelde sancties voor wie zich niet aan de regels houdt, wil Bruins Slot niets weten. 
*
Vrij spel ambtenaren*

Transparantiewaakhond Greco berispte Nederland, omdat aan een overstap van topambtenaren naar het bedrijfsleven geen beperkingen worden gesteld. Ook in de initiatiefwet van Dassen en Omtzigt wordt aangedrongen op regelgeving voor topambtenaren, waartoe ze naast de departementale leiding ook de politiek assistenten van bewindspersonen rekenen. Topambtenaren beschikken over dezelfde gevoelige informatie als hun bewindspersoon, zei minister Micky Adriaansens van Economische Zaken onlangs.

Focco Vijselaar, de directeur-generaal Bedrijfsleven en Innovatie van haar ministerie, stapte onlangs over naar werkgeversorganisatie VNO-NCW om daar algemeen directeur te worden. In antwoord op Kamervragen van onafhankelijk Kamerlid Nilufer Gndogan zei Adriaansens in zijn geval een afkoeling van vier maanden een passende periode te vinden. Daardoor kan hij in de praktijk meteen na zijn benoeming als gesprekspartner aantreden bij zijn voormalige ministerie.

Een andere recente overstap is die van Arno Visser, die president van de Algemene Rekenkamer was en in maart voorzitter wordt van Bouwend Nederland; een waakhond die lobbyist wordt. Visser zelf zag geen probleem, omdat hij bij de Rekenkamer niet bezig was met beleid, maar met controle achteraf.

De nieuwe wet voorziet niet in regelgeving voor (semi-)ambtenaren waarbij ook zij een overstap bij een adviescollege op eventuele belangenverstrengeling laten toetsen en een afkoelperiode in acht moeten nemen. Integriteitswaakhond Transparency International vindt een afkoelperiode van een jaar raadzaam. 
*
Kamerleden buiten schot*

Een andere categorie die buiten schot blijft, zijn de leden van de Eerste en Tweede Kamer. Een kabinet kan over hen geen uitspraken doen, het parlement opereert autonoom. Kamerleden zelf zien weinig heil in een beperking van hun toekomstmogelijkheden. Dassen en Omtzigt zeiden bij de presentatie van hun initiatiefnota dat met het afschaffen van de lobbypas  de rijkspas die oud-Kamerleden vrije toegang tot het Kamergebouw gaf en hen daarmee een voorsprong als lobbyist kon bezorgen  voorlopig genoeg gedaan was.

Uit onderzoek van _de Volkskrant_ met de Open State Foundation bleek vorig jaar dat tussen de 31 en 44 procent van de Kamerleden na hun vertrek overstapt naar een functie als lobbyist. Dit kan gevolgen hebben voor de invloed op besluitvorming. Nu integriteit zo nadrukkelijk op de Kameragenda staat, lijkt dit het moment om ook voor het eigen functioneren de afspraken aan te scherpen. Bruins Slot motiveert haar wet pragmatisch door te stellen dat de schijn van belangenverstrengeling afbreuk doet aan draagvlak voor het beleid en gezag van de overheid. Met dat draagvlak hebben ook beide Kamers te maken.

Vlak voor kerst presenteerde Bruins Slot ook een nieuwe Gedragscode Integriteit Bewindspersonen. Daarin wordt beschreven hoe zittende bewindspersonen de schijn van belangenverstrengeling dienen te voorkomen. Wet en gedragscode samen vormen het door de Tweede Kamer gewenste raamwerk dat verheldert aan welke regels (oud-)bewindspersonen zich moeten houden.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...spel~b190a865/

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko slachtoffer corruptieschandaal Europees Parlement*

9 januari 2023 - 22:00 - Wereld



*Minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Nasser Bourita heeft tijdens een gezamenlijke persconferentie met de hoge vertegenwoordiger van de Europese Unie voor buitenlandse zaken Josep Borrell, aangekondigd dat hij de vermeende rol van Marokko in het corruptieschandaal van het Europees Parlement heeft besproken.*

"We mogen niet vergeten dat er in dit stadium beschuldigingen zijn, maar geen bewijzen of afgeronde onderzoeken. Niemand heeft officieel vanuit juridisch oogpunt gezegd dat Marokko als land schuldig is en uitgesloten moet worden in internationale contacten," verklaarde de woordvoerder van Josep Borrell, Peter Stano.

De Italiaan Francesco Giorgi, de levenspartner van het Griekse socialistische parlementslid Eva Kaili, heeft Marokko betrokken bij het corruptieschandaal in het Europees Parlement, dat in december aan het licht kwam. Ook Qatar wordt van betrokkenheid verdacht. Na zijn arrestatie gaf de Italiaan tegenover onderzoekers toe dat hij had samengewerkt met een organisatie die door Marokko en Qatar wordt gebruikt om bepaalde aangelegenheden in Europa te benvloeden.

Andere parlementsleden volgden dit voorbeeld, wat in december in Parijs ook leidde tot een rechtszaak wegens laster tegen Jos Bov, een voormalig Frans parlementslid van de Groenen. Bov beweerde dat de huidige Marokkaanse premier Aziz Akhannouch hem begin 2010, in de marge van handelsbesprekingen, had proberen om te kopen.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-slacht...ent,44859.html

----------

